# Why do so many of my recordings get cancelled because of programming update



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a couple shows a week it seems that don't get recorded because of:

"This episode was canceled because of a programing update. (13)"

Now, I understand this MIGHT happen with live shows and sports that are TBA and the guide updates the title info, but today it was Masterchef at 9pm on FOX. On Friday Primetime: What Would You Do? at 9pm again. Not sure if 9PM has anything to do with it, I think it's more of a coincidence as other shows at other times in the past have not recorded because of this "programing update"


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

dre2112 said:


> I have a couple shows a week it seems that don't get recorded because of:
> 
> "This episode was canceled because of a programing update. (13)"
> 
> Now, I understand this MIGHT happen with live shows and sports that are TBA and the guide updates the title info, but today it was Masterchef at 9pm on FOX. On Friday Primetime: What Would You Do? at 9pm again. Not sure if 9PM has anything to do with it, I think it's more of a coincidence as other shows at other times in the past have not recorded because of this "programing update"


Last night the President's speech resulted in Fox subbing a repeat of last week's MasterChef - my guide had updated before the speech and it looks like your's did too. Not sure about Friday's change, but it's the summer and the networks mess with the schedule regularly.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I see this about once a year at best.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't believe I've ever had this happen.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't look in my history all that often, but when I do I see these lines. This is the good about the guide data for the most part. When things get updated, something that would have record may no longer record because it was replaced with a repeat (as indicated above).

Think of the guide data as a living breathing thing .. It doesn't just get the data one day and remain stagnant. It's constantly updating to make sure you've got the most current information. I even saw a case once where I had a program set to record @ 7pm, but @ 6:55pm a new program was listed in it's place and the original program moved to midnight. Since the ID number stayed the same, the DVR simply recorded it at the new time slot.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Often when a program first shows up in the guide, there will only be the listing and some generic description. When it gets updated with specific episode information it will be deleted if you have selected first-run only.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the same problem with Masterchef (error 13 in history) - only I have my recording set to First Run and Repeats. Instead of picking up the recording of Masterchef after the President's speech, it simply recorded nothing; the fact that Masterchef was a repeat was irrelevant since I record both.

I have to say it's infuriating to have to keep babysitting my DVR because it's incapable of doing its most basic task - recording programs you tell it to. I hope that Allvid thing shows up soon because I love DirectTV but can't wait to dump the HRxx in favor of something that actually works.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

mobamoba said:


> ... the fact that Masterchef was a repeat was irrelevant since I record both.


Not necessarily true. If it can be discerned from the guide data that this episode is one that you already recorded recently (not sure what the time period is -- 28 days, maybe?) then it won't be recorded via a series link.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mobamoba said:


> I had the same problem with Masterchef (error 13 in history) - only I have my recording set to First Run and Repeats. Instead of picking up the recording of Masterchef after the President's speech, it simply recorded nothing; the fact that Masterchef was a repeat was irrelevant since I record both.
> 
> I have to say it's infuriating to have to keep babysitting my DVR because it's incapable of doing its most basic task - recording programs you tell it to. I hope that Allvid thing shows up soon because I love DirectTV but can't wait to dump the HRxx in favor of something that actually works.


I didn't look, but Masterchef was most likely a replay of last weeks episode. The DVR wouldn't record it again if it recorded it successfully last week. That's the way it's supposed to work. Not sure why you'd want to dump it for something that does the same thing.

BTW .. "that Allvid thing" doesn't even exist. It's total vaporware at this point and is likely to be so for 2-5 years even if it does come about.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Doug Brott" said:


> I didn't look, but Masterchef was most likely a replay of last weeks episode. The DVR wouldn't record it again if it recorded it successfully last week. That's the way it's supposed to work. Not sure why you'd want to dump it for something that does the same thing.


Even if he had it set to record repeats?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Even if he had it set to record repeats?


The 28-day rule still applies.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using this thing for like 5 years now and this is the first I've heard of any 28 day rule. Is it mentioned in a manual? On a screen somewhere?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

mobamoba said:


> I've been using this thing for like 5 years now and this is the first I've heard of any 28 day rule. Is it mentioned in a manual? On a screen somewhere?


It's been in place since the beginning, as far as I know. The TIVO had it. Your DVR won't record the same episode twice within a 28 (four week) period. If it sees an episode and it recorded the same one previously within 28 days, it skips it. You can, of course, manually override that.


----------



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

The 28 day (or however many) rule makes sense if you think about how shows and movies are shown.

Pretend you wanted to watch 'Die Hard'. Whatever channel is showing Die Hard is likely showing it 10 times over the next 2 days (look at how TBS, FX, TNT, etc. show their new shows three times in a row and then repeat throughout the week.

How many digital copies of Die Hard could anyone really want? Or the same episode of Royal Pains?

Andrew


----------



## tshores (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been getting the same message on some of my programs. Tonight it was PrimeTime Nightline, which I don't think was a repeat.


----------

